# Australian Pine Cone.... you won't believe it!



## Darley (May 3, 2009)

At my suprise 3 weeks ago when my daugther went on Scout camp in Victoria, my wife and I decide to give her a suprise visit, when we arrive at the camp I have been stun to see one of my well know Pine tree the ' BUNYA PINE " this pine tree provide pine cone size of 10 kgs or 22 pounds the nuts are edible and very nice I can tell you that ( eat them every year when I was in Queensland ), so I pick all the pine cones and nuts I can find from the ground and 1 things I couldn't believe is that none of the Scout leaders did know you can eat them :frown:

So here I will show you what it's look like.

With the pine core I made a Havana FP nib from heritage pen, but have to be careful as the core was drinking CA as mad :biggrin: ( you can see the texture of the core in the photos ) Thanks for looking.















Any one got a bigger Pine cone??:biggrin:


----------



## arjudy (May 3, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 3, 2009)

Serge, The Little Havana is one of my favorites and you've done it proud.


----------



## johncrane (May 3, 2009)

Serge!
your little Havana looks great,also l have never tried to eat the nut's whats it taste like,:biggrin:


----------



## toolcrazy (May 3, 2009)

Very cool, nice work.


----------



## bitshird (May 3, 2009)

That's down right pretty, I used to gather the nuts from Pinion pine trees in New Mexico, very tasty treat,  the pine cones were no where near that size though,


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (May 3, 2009)

I love a pen with a good story


----------



## cdbakkum (May 3, 2009)

bitshird,  Ken, where did you live in New Mexico? I lived in Albuquerque and Farmington. Carl


----------



## reddwil (May 3, 2009)

great looking pen. I like it


----------



## workinforwood (May 3, 2009)

Looks pretty good Darley.  I guess if you get lost in the outback, you can eat your pen.


----------



## Josh Gertz (May 3, 2009)

Hah, I am going to have to call up some of my co-workers in the Aussie office and have them send me a package.

I love the look of that pen


----------



## Darley (May 4, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Looks pretty good Darley.  I guess if you get lost in the outback, you can eat your pen.



LOL, though you would ask me to drink the ink


----------

